# EINMALIGER Angelbericht aus dem Golf von Mexiko



## guifri (4. Mai 2010)

Der Amerikaner an sich angelt gern in der Nähe von Ölplattformen, weil sie (zumindest bis sie zusammenbrechen) jede Menge Leben unter Wasser bieten...

Die ganze Ölgeschichte macht mich fertig:c

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6104


----------



## sei (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: EINMALIGER Angelbericht aus dem Golf von Mexiko*

Hoffentlich bekommen die Jungs das in den Griff. ein Leck konnten sie ja schliessen und sind jetzt dabei eine Kuppel über ein anderes Leck zu stülpen.
Die Schäden für die herrliche Natur sind bisher nicht absehbar!#q
Und wenn ich lese, daß die ach so hoch gelobte Obama-Regierung der Ölfirma quasi nen Freifahrtsschein gegeben hat könnte ich grad :v
Alles Verbrecher!|gr:
Und die Natur muss wieder drunter leiden!#d


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: EINMALIGER Angelbericht aus dem Golf von Mexiko*

Das schlimme ist ja dort werden Lebensräume (Lebensräume wo bis dato noch Fische existieren) und Bestände durch eine solche Katastrophe ausgelöscht (Schuld? Natürlich wie immer der Mensch) und bei uns an der heimischen Ostsee wird dies durch erhöhen der Fangquoten erreicht!

Ich könnte so kotzen, wir waren letztes Wochenende für eine Rausfahrt in Sassnitz gewesen und das einzigste was man dort noch fängt war die absolute Kinderstube gewesen!

Ich sag ja überall wo es mit den Dorschen bergab geht werden die Fangquoten nach unten korrigiert, nur hier in Deutschland läuft das komplett andersrum!

Wir versauen uns also wiedermal alles selbst, #6 für diese Politik!

Grüße

Spreewaldräuber


----------



## guifri (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: EINMALIGER Angelbericht aus dem Golf von Mexiko*



sei schrieb:


> .Die Schäden für die herrliche Natur sind bisher nicht absehbar!#q
> Und wenn ich lese, daß die ach so hoch gelobte Obama-Regierung der Ölfirma quasi nen Freifahrtsschein gegeben hat könnte ich grad :v



Was für einen Freifahrtschein? Das technische Teil, was evtl. die Katastrophe vermieden hätte, nicht einbauen zu müssen? Das war die alte Regierung...Obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass das unbedingt die Lösung hätte sein müssen. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man 400.000 Dollar ins Verhältnis zu möglichen Milliardenschäden setzt.


----------



## guifri (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: EINMALIGER Angelbericht aus dem Golf von Mexiko*



sei schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommen die Jungs das in den Griff. ein Leck konnten sie ja schliessen und sind jetzt dabei eine Kuppel über ein anderes Leck zu stülpen.




Da ist noch KEIN Leck geschlossen??? Die erste Kuppel wird frühestens Montag drünergestülpt und noch weiß keiner, ob das in 1500 m Tiefe überhaupt klappt.


----------



## sei (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: EINMALIGER Angelbericht aus dem Golf von Mexiko*

Vorgestern wurde mit einem Roboter ein Aussenventil und damit eines von 4 Ventilen geschlossen. #h

Das zuständige Ministerium (der jetzigen Regierung) hat wohl auf Antrag der Ölfirma diverse Sicherheitsuntersuchungen verzichtet oder so; hab ich im Radio gehört. Der Kommentar dazu war, daß man das eigentlich nur von der vorherigen Regierung erwartet hätte. ;+


----------

